# wish i didnt do that speed last night



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

uggghhhh i feel terrible!!!!


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Were you drinking?

I hate the idea of being drunk and taking speed or something simmilar :\ lol


----------



## chris4555 (Jul 28, 2009)

Do you mean speed, as in driving to quick....

or speed....as in the nice white powder that makes you talk random cr5p for hours ????

If its the latter.... a Good big joint and a cupa T will sort you right out lol


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

get some food down you and plenty to drink and youl be sorted, unless you had no sleep in which case you wont feel better till you hit the hay


----------



## Deezal (Feb 2, 2008)

My condolences matey, tis truley a savage drug.

On a Wedneday night as well !?! man your outta control


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

Ouch!!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

dazzla said:


> uggghhhh i feel terrible!!!!


On a weekday night?? You've got it bad there mate. When I used to do it years ago Saturday night was the only night I'd take it.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

it has a **** of a come down.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Try goin for a walk or hit the gym for a while then get a good shower and hit the sack


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Or just dont do drugs if they make you feel like this..............


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Or just dont do drugs if they make you feel like this..............


x2


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

dazzla said:


> uggghhhh i feel terrible!!!!


It's the worst most scummy come down ever, i wouldn't do it if you gave it to me. I used to do it with acid back in 91/92 when E's were about £20 each and it was the cheaper option.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Speed is like £5 a gram now isnt it lol.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Poor mans Charlie 

Well nowadays it is speed you are doing as they cut it with


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

flanagan said:


> Poor mans Charlie
> 
> Well nowadays it is speed you are doing as they cut it with


Like the Opal Manta........ poor man's Capri:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Speed is rank

Get a nice bit of chang


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Chang is rank

Get a nice bit of crack


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Crack is rank

Get a nice bit of meth


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Slightly off topic....

But i know a guy who uses speed when cutting! Claims its good for shedding the fat.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Meth is rank

get a nice bit of brown


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Brown is rank, what ya want is Strychnine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Had some funny nights on it tbh :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

most people seem to be cutting chop with creatine around here now because its cheaper than speed and benzocaine! scum bags, mind you i'd rather sniff creatine than speed!


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

get some mdma in ya!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Only taken speed once. Was up partyin all night, then went to work at 7 the next morning. Hit a major downer about 9am. Worst days work of my life(wasnt much work done right enough). :lol: Worst come down too. mg:


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

fcukin hell i fought that rotten cat p1ss stinking sh1t had died out!!! lol


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

banging a nice bird while e'd up is great.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

robc said:


> banging a nice bird while e'd up is great.


You can bang on speed?? I tried it once and could I hell as like unload the baby gravy.

If your taking speed make sure it's not been cut to hell with glucose.


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

i cant eat sleep or shag on it the 3 things i really like doin


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I used to screw for about 9 straight hours on whizz.. fuking great. My tool looked like a rugby team had been stamping on it.

Bad comedowns right enough. I used to train in the following days and my (very straight laced) training partner would be like "your not lifting well"....if only he knew how fuking much turmoil I was in lol


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i've never taken speed, but i'm guessing a [email protected] will sort you out.

It sorts most things out for me.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

How do people take it?? When I used to be on it I did half and half, I always made sure I had hair of the dog the next day.


----------



## dasine (Mar 11, 2010)

eurgh that **** is nasty, never tried it myself as ive never been that desperate and ive had much more decent stuff around me everytime..but ive heard... why not the old shot of gina next time... 1.5 please!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> i've never taken speed, but i'm guessing a [email protected] will sort you out.
> 
> It sorts most things out for me.


Like when you need a favour from someone ??

Whats in it for me they ask... :lol:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Got form said:


> x2


x3


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Use to love the stuf. The cum downs were worth it. Dont do it now though.

Cum downs was just a [email protected], with 5 mins nap inbetween lol.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Nemises said:


> Cum downs was just a [email protected], with 5 mins nap inbetween lol.


So a normal day then? :confused1:


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

no sympathy, done drugs for years waste of time dont see how u can be into training and on other hand putting poisen into ur body


----------

